# Acrylic Vivariums



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Does anyone know anyone making good Acrylic vivariums... there is some cool stuff on the market in the US but not really able to find much here in the UK.

Cheers


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats weird I was talking about this yesterday with someone. Ive pinched the picture but some guy called .. Adam Bissett makes these








Or our dear very own Gaz made these for himself and apparently they arent all that hard to make. (better with the drawer in the bottom as was pointed out to me )


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Tops, you pinched that pick off me. The royalties are in the post, I assume! :lol2::lol2:

Yes they are made by Adam Bisset and work very well for my chondros. I've also been told that they'd be pretty useful for keeping dart frogs too!

That design by Gaz looks very niced too, although I'm not sure how they are to be heated. But I suppose one of the main advantages of acrylic is that it can be drilled so if need be you could add a ceramic etc

cheers

Stuart


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

essexchondro said:


> Tops, you pinched that pick off me. The royalties are in the post, I assume! :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Yes they are made by Adam Bisset and work very well for my chondros. I've also been told that they'd be pretty useful for keeping dart frogs too!
> 
> ...


But of course  I hijacked it from your post in that other thread! :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so how are they put together?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

acrylic glue. The type sold Specialist Crafts


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

So does Adam Bisset sell these?... I cant find a web site or anything for him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

They look good but i bet they will scratch up real bad ..


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Adam doesn't have a website but pm me and I'll give you his email address.

cheers

stuart


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

I got some off of Adam too, first class vivs but I'm going strictly terrestrial for a while... :roll:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

oldelpaso said:


> I got some off of Adam too, first class vivs but I'm going strictly terrestrial for a while... :roll:


You have some second hand vivs for sale then?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/72183-custom-vivs-sale.html


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Tops said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/72183-custom-vivs-sale.html


lol, cheers m8!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

t-bo said:


> lol, cheers m8!!


grr... dont buy em all! ive been toying with the idea.. :lol2:

Which is why ive got all the links...


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Only after two atm.. cant really be spending lots of money just before xmas either!


----------

